# Firesteel + Mora knife!?



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like Mora and Light My Fire have teamed up to produce a knife/firesteel combo. Lowest price is about $28. I'm going to look for some reviews.

http://www.lightmyfire.com/products/sparking-fire-collection/swedish-fireknife.aspx


----------



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

I saw this too, i have looked for YouTube reviews for awhile now, and they all look pretty standard. I might have to get one to test it out. (even though I just ordered my first Mora knife yesterday)


----------

